# Beds Beds Beds...



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I want a new bed for Sammie. He would sleep on his old homemade one forever. What do you guys think of this one? I keep looking at it in baby blue. Do your fluffs like the beds they can crawl into? Thanks. 

This is the link to the site. 

PetzCrazee Pet Boutique Puppy Angel Bear Camp House - Blue


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think he would love it! I've notices that Bella likes to crawl under my legs if I am sitting on the floor with my legs bent and she loves to go into my son's little play tent and lie down. It's probably a very comforting, safe feeling environment.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

DH loves this type of bed and really wanted to get her one like it. I think they are adorable too. The ones we found locally were too small for her though. Are these big enough for Sammie to snuggle in with a toy or 2?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Speaking of beds, I've accumulated 3 in the short time I've had Bella. My justification has been that I don't want to have to move a bed from room to room so it's just easier to have them sprinkled around the house. I am not sure the hubs is buying it! Lol. Does any one else suffer from this addiction?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> I want a new bed for Sammie. He would sleep on his old homemade one forever. What do you guys think of this one? I keep looking at it in baby blue. Do your fluffs like the beds they can crawl into? Thanks.
> 
> This is the link to the site.
> 
> PetzCrazee Pet Boutique Puppy Angel Bear Camp House - Blue


 
Very cute. They have those at my Home Goods store.:chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> I think he would love it! I've notices that Bella likes to crawl under my legs if I am sitting on the floor with my legs bent and she loves to go into my son's little play tent and lie down. It's probably a very comforting, safe feeling environment.


That is kinda what I was thinking too and if the a/c is on, won't get the draft. :wub:
Oh yea, you are not alone. I have 3 of those crate beds. He LOVES them. 2 in the garage and 1 homemade one he is using. :w00t:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> DH loves this type of bed and really wanted to get her one like it. I think they are adorable too. The ones we found locally were too small for her though. Are these big enough for Sammie to snuggle in with a toy or 2?



19 high, 19 x 19, so plenty big enough. I heard they like them kinda small to snuggle in. ??


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Very cute. They have those at my Home Goods store.:chili:


I have never heard of that store. But I might check out TJmax and some of those places. I just don't think I'm going to find a b. blue one. Did the quality look good to you? This one is a puppyangel brand. I love the harnesses they make. Obi has one on in a picture. I ordered it in baby blue. I love the baby type things April for my baby....:wub:

i messed up my siggie pic it is HUGE>>>>>>>>


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I was just gonna say that I love your new siggy picture! Sammie is so cute.

I love that bed you found. I'm wondering if my boys would like that too. We have two beds in two different rooms and although they used to get in one of them (together) I don't think they do anymore, unless it's when we aren't home. If we are home, they are where ever we are, on the couch, chair, bed...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> I have never heard of that store. But I might check out TJmax and some of those places. I just don't think I'm going to find a b. blue one. Did the quality look good to you? This one is a puppyangel brand. I love the harnesses they make. Obi has one on in a picture. I ordered it in baby blue. I love the baby type things April for my baby....:wub:
> 
> i messed up my siggie pic it is HUGE>>>>>>>>


Kandis~ I LOVE Sammie's new pic  hAHHAHAA- i did notice it was HUGE but i love it! hahaha... TJMaxx and HomeGoods is the same company (actually, TJMaxx, HG, and Marshalls are the same company). I think that bed is adorable and looks so snuggly- you might find a similar style on Ebay for cheaper. You already know I like the Puppy Angel brand :thumbsup: The harness and leashes are great quality. Obi has a baby-blue wired crate with a baby-blue fleece blanket over it...hahaha Let us know which bed you choose! Now, you've got me searching for a new bed...


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Kandis it is adorable!!!!!!! I love it !!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My dogs prefer to lounge on the sofa. No, I wouldn't spend that much money...and if you really want honesty, I wouldn't want that thing in my house. Lots of people have different opinions, but since you asked...that is mine.
Let me add that for $139.00 you could buy a fine down pillow and a put a nice pillow case on it. It would be comfortable, washable and less obtrusive.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I was just gonna say that I love your new siggy picture! Sammie is so cute.
> 
> I love that bed you found. I'm wondering if my boys would like that too. We have two beds in two different rooms and although they used to get in one of them (together) I don't think they do anymore, unless it's when we aren't home. If we are home, they are where ever we are, on the couch, chair, bed...



Which one Laura, I have been playing with my siggie all night? 

sammie is in chair asleep with me now......... your right!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Kandis~ I LOVE Sammie's new pic  hAHHAHAA- i did notice it was HUGE but i love it! hahaha... TJMaxx and HomeGoods is the same company (actually, TJMaxx, HG, and Marshalls are the same company). I think that bed is adorable and looks so snuggly- you might find a similar style on Ebay for cheaper. You already know I like the Puppy Angel brand :thumbsup: The harness and leashes are great quality. Obi has a baby-blue wired crate with a baby-blue fleece blanket over it...hahaha Let us know which bed you choose! Now, you've got me searching for a new bed...


Marisa, :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You cracked me up. Sorry, we all got bed fever now..does not take much to get a gang of gals shopping...:thumbsup: I cant rem which siggie pic was so big. I think it is same one I finally got into an avatar. I am computer challenged big time. I love that bed. he is 5 lbs so I think it will work well for him. He likes to climb in things. back to my siggie??? not sure???


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> My dogs prefer to lounge on the sofa. No, I wouldn't spend that much money...and if you really want honesty, I wouldn't want that thing in my house. Lots of people have different opinions, but since you asked...that is mine.
> Let me add that for $139.00 you could buy a fine down pillow and a put a nice pillow case on it. It would be comfortable, washable and less obtrusive.



Sylvia, That is prob what my sis n law will say when she sees it! your right it is expensive......


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Sylvia, That is prob what my sis n law will say when she sees it! your right it is expensive......


We see that we have a recessive economy, but pet goods sales are booming. I see so many ridiculously expensive pet goods out there. They are taking advantage of our love for our pets. Let me ask you, how much do you spend on your bed sheets? No, I don't really want to know, I want you to ask yourself that question. Now, are you spending more for a silly dog bed than your bed sheets? I say buy a fine down pillow and a nice pillow case, and save your money to invest in fine sheets for yourself. Your fluff babies are happy to sleep on an old blanket.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sylie said:


> We see that we have a recessive economy, but pet goods sales are booming. I see so many ridiculously expensive pet goods out there. They are taking advantage of our love for our pets. Let me ask you, how much do you spend on your bed sheets? No, I don't really want to know, I want you to ask yourself that question. Now, are you spending more for a silly dog bed than your bed sheets? I say buy a fine down pillow and a nice pillow case, and save your money to invest in fine sheets for yourself. Your fluff babies are happy to sleep on an old blanket.


Sylvia, can you *please *come over here and tell Obi that?! I have Sooooo many blankets around and Obi LOVES our nicest, most expensive one- it's super soft from Pottery Barn! We got it as a housewarming gift and apparently Obi agrees that it's the nicest of all.... i have tried to have him lay on other ones but he also goes to that particular blanket! :blink: But, I agree with you- humans need nice bedsheets- make such a difference! quality bedding is a must.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> We see that we have a recessive economy, but pet goods sales are booming. I see so many ridiculously expensive pet goods out there. They are taking advantage of our love for our pets. Let me ask you, how much do you spend on your bed sheets? No, I don't really want to know, I want you to ask yourself that question. Now, are you spending more for a silly dog bed than your bed sheets? I say buy a fine down pillow and a nice pillow case, and save your money to invest in fine sheets for yourself. Your fluff babies are happy to sleep on an old blanket.



I spend hours walking around stores looking for a sale on sheets, but buy a 140.00 bed for Sammie in 2 minutes online. At least I came here first...

I will try!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Sylvia, can you *please *come over here and tell Obi that?! I have Sooooo many blankets around and Obi LOVES our nicest, most expensive one- it's super soft from Pottery Barn! We got it as a housewarming gift and apparently Obi agrees that it's the nicest of all.... i have tried to have him lay on other ones but he also goes to that particular blanket! :blink: But, I agree with you- humans need nice bedsheets- make such a difference! quality bedding is a must.


that Obi is a boy after my heart. :wub: I love pottery barn, hey maybe they have pet beds......:smhelp:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

oh yes, they do love the most comfy stuff.. My kids prefer to luxuriate in my bed. I'm just saying that high priced doggie beds can be made at home with more luxurious goods than you can buy from high priced doggie web sites.Those people have our number and they are cashing in on it. If you have a source for reasonably priced dog beds then go for it. But, I don't and I give my darlings comfy blankets and they are content.I am not about to spend over a hundred dollars for a dog bed when I have plenty of very comfy blankets for my babies to get comfy on. I love my dogs with all my heart, I just don't feel the need to BUY stuff for them when they will be perfectly comfy on what we already have.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> that Obi is a boy after my heart. :wub: I love pottery barn, hey maybe they have pet beds......:smhelp:


Hmmm...Obi must be a prince. I say you should buy some fine Frette sheets and take your little prince into bed with you.:blush: Or you could ...never mind.Now if Obi were my baby, I would cover him with kisses and he could do anything he wanted to do...I guess that is about the same as you. Obi is dah man...dats all.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Kandis~ I LOVE Sammie's new pic  hAHHAHAA- i did notice it was HUGE but i love it! hahaha... TJMaxx and HomeGoods is the same company (actually, TJMaxx, HG, and Marshalls are the same company). I think that bed is adorable and looks so snuggly- you might find a similar style on Ebay for cheaper. You already know I like the Puppy Angel brand :thumbsup: The harness and leashes are great quality. Obi has a baby-blue wired crate with a baby-blue fleece blanket over it...hahaha Let us know which bed you choose! Now, you've got me searching for a new bed...


I didn't know they were all owner by same co. I'm still mulling over the beds.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

The best bed I ever bought our Toy Aussie was a blue fleece bed from Walmart for $5.48 - that was the regular price!!! That dog had destroyed every other bed I bought him - all much more expensive. For whatever reason, he loved that cheap fleece bed and he took very good care of it. It lasted almost an entire year! I only recently threw it away because I had washed it so much it was finally falling apart. Talk about getting your money's worth! I love finding bargains! One bed i found for Bella was on eBay. I saw the same bed in a local pet boutique for almost 3 times the price and when I looked for it on eBay, I found it for $54.99 with free shipping!! The exact same bed! I highly recommend checking eBay because you can often find the same items brand new for much less.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've seen that type bed at Home Goods. To tell you the truth, I'm kind of with Sylvia here. Tyler's bed that he loves to death, is the soft oval cat beds they sell at Petco. Here it is: Petco Ultra Soft Oval Donut Cat Bed in Cream at PETCO And it's always on sale for $5. :chili: We have one in my den, one in our bedroom (though he sleeps at night on our bed). He loves it and will always go to it. It's easily machine washable and if it gets really dirty...I throw it out and buy another for $5. It comes in white, pink, baby blue. I spent an enormous amount of money on my DS over the years and don't think expensive material things make a huge difference in anyone's life really. Something comfortable, functional yet attractive is just fine and really, Tyler doesn't think he's being cheated. :HistericalSmiley: I'd rather give $125 to a Rescue. JMHO.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Which one Laura, I have been playing with my siggie all night?
> 
> sammie is in chair asleep with me now......... your right!


Well, when I made this comment, it was a picture of Sammie with a toy, then when I went to another another thread it was a picture of Sammie sitting (no toy) - I liked that one too! Now this morning, I see it is the picture with the toy, but it is smaller. You are making me dizzy! I like the big one better, better view of cute Sammie!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> The best bed I ever bought our Toy Aussie was a blue fleece bed from Walmart for $5.48 - that was the regular price!!! That dog had destroyed every other bed I bought him - all much more expensive. For whatever reason, he loved that cheap fleece bed and he took very good care of it. It lasted almost an entire year! I only recently threw it away because I had washed it so much it was finally falling apart. Talk about getting your money's worth! I love finding bargains! One bed i found for Bella was on eBay. I saw the same bed in a local pet boutique for almost 3 times the price and when I looked for it on eBay, I found it for $54.99 with free shipping!! The exact same bed! I highly recommend checking eBay because you can often find the same items brand new for much less.



I will check other places. I just kinda thought the tent was neat and he would like laying in there. The bed he like most was the homemade one I made from a blanket. But like you it has been washed it now has a weird color and I wanted something new after his post op is over. that bed has had everything on it past month. I am throwing it out when he is recovered. Thanks so much, I will check ebay. 
xoxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I've seen that type bed at Home Goods. To tell you the truth, I'm kind of with Sylvia here. Tyler's bed that he loves to death, is the soft oval cat beds they sell at Petco. Here it is: Petco Ultra Soft Oval Donut Cat Bed in Cream at PETCO And it's always on sale for $5. :chili: We have one in my den, one in our bedroom (though he sleeps at night on our bed). He loves it and will always go to it. It's easily machine washable and if it gets really dirty...I throw it out and buy another for $5. It comes in white, pink, baby blue. I spent an enormous amount of money on my DS over the years and don't think expensive material things make a huge difference in anyone's life really. Something comfortable, functional yet attractive is just fine and really, Tyler doesn't think he's being cheated. :HistericalSmiley: I'd rather give $125 to a Rescue. JMHO.


Thanks for the link. I have 2 of those too. He does like them a lot, esp in the summer. I have never bought anything expensive for him. I was looking for something he could crawl into, as he seems to like to do that. I wanted something new for when his post of is finished. And I found a harness I like with matching leash. All his stuff is so old Sue. That homemade bed I made, it is going in the trash when he is well. Yuk, after the surgery. :w00t:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Well, when I made this comment, it was a picture of Sammie with a toy, then when I went to another another thread it was a picture of Sammie sitting (no toy) - I liked that one too! Now this morning, I see it is the picture with the toy, but it is smaller. You are making me dizzy! I like the big one better, better view of cute Sammie!



I am sorry your so dizzy Laura. :HistericalSmiley: I am a PC dummy. I could not remember how to do the siggy. I like the larger pics too. I could not find the avatar setting. My new (2nd replacement) Dell is a piece of crap. It crashed again, so I am back on my old laptop and it's not up to date. Anyway I think the one now, is the same one you liked only smaller. I lost track. :HistericalSmiley:He loves that toy, this is his 3rd one. And his lamb. he has had 3 of each. I usually don't do the bright colors, but with summer coming I thought would be cute.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I was just gonna say that I love your new siggy picture! Sammie is so cute.
> 
> I love that bed you found. I'm wondering if my boys would like that too. We have two beds in two different rooms and although they used to get in one of them (together) I don't think they do anymore, unless it's when we aren't home. If we are home, they are where ever we are, on the couch, chair, bed...


Laura,
do you think they would like to crawl in a bed like that? I am wondering. I'm going to look on some other sites as other suggested first. I want a new one, all I have are the crate beds now.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Your signature is GONE now!!! What are you doing, gas lighting me?

I know that the babies love to go in enclosed areas, feel safer that way. Alvin came to us crate trained and always went in there when he wanted to get away from it all. His crate was still sitting in the office when we got Jasper. Jasper may have been used to a crate, but I know at his foster mom's house (where he had been for at least 3 months) he was not crated. Couldn't find him one day, and there he was, all snuggled up in Alvie's crate.










Sammie might love it, but he might hate it too! Wish you could try it out on him before spending the $$. Expensive lesson if he hates it! Let's think of some way to make one to try out?? Huh, whatcha think?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Kandis it is adorable!!!!!!! I love it !!!!



Thanks Anna! I'm still mulling it over. :blush:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The beds in the link you posted look cozy and good to me for a malt. I think that cutie Sammie will love it :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Are you sure it's gone Laura, the little pic with a ticker. 

I really just think he will like it, esp at nite when he likes to burrow into a blanket. But I will try the crate, see if he goes in it...good idea..:thumbsup:thanks! 



LuvMyBoys said:


> Your signature is GONE now!!! What are you doing, gas lighting me?
> 
> I know that the babies love to go in enclosed areas, feel safer that way. Alvin came to us crate trained and always went in there when he wanted to get away from it all. His crate was still sitting in the office when we got Jasper. Jasper may have been used to a crate, but I know at his foster mom's house (where he had been for at least 3 months) he was not crated. Couldn't find him one day, and there he was, all snuggled up in Alvie's crate.
> 
> ...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> The beds in the link you posted look cozy and good to me for a malt. I think that cutie Sammie will love it :wub:


I think he would like it too. just a feeling the way he crawls under his blankets. I am going to try and find a less expensive one though. I love all the pastels a lot. :thumbsup: it's plenty big enough too. 

can you see my siggy? Laura is so dizzy she can't see it..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

This is what I see (I copied it) It's a line then a little box with a red x in it. I did see the small pix with Sammie and the toy earlier this morning though.
__________________







[/URL]

If I am the only one that sees this, it wouldn't surprise me, crazy restrictions on my work computer. I can't open Briget's thread about Bella's eyes, but I can open all the others! Wierd!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> can you see my siggy? Laura is so dizzy she can't see it..:HistericalSmiley:


I thought that the lil photo of Sammie is fun, colorful and playful  :wub:
lol I can see the siggie. maybe the colorful blocks next to the photo can make some dizzy  looks fine to me otherwise.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am just noticing the tiny blue box (in the MAC computer it's blue box of "?" - in others, it can look red "x" or box).

This is how your siggie appears to me. I was thinking that you only had a ticker (the counter thing), but I think that you were also trying to post another photo?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhhh, Alvin is so cute Laura. Don't you love the puppies? So sweet. :wub:



LuvMyBoys said:


> Your signature is GONE now!!! What are you doing, gas lighting me?
> 
> I know that the babies love to go in enclosed areas, feel safer that way. Alvin came to us crate trained and always went in there when he wanted to get away from it all. His crate was still sitting in the office when we got Jasper. Jasper may have been used to a crate, but I know at his foster mom's house (where he had been for at least 3 months) he was not crated. Couldn't find him one day, and there he was, all snuggled up in Alvie's crate.
> 
> ...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you. I know what is wrong with it...I need PC help :w00t:...thanks. 




Katkoota said:


> oh I am just noticing the tiny blue box (in the MAC computer it's blue box of "?" - in others, it can look red "x" or box).
> 
> This is how your siggie appears to me. I was thinking that you only had a ticker (the counter thing), but I think that you were also trying to post another photo?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Not the blocks Kat, Laura was dizzy from me changing it a thousand times trying to fix it...:HistericalSmiley:



Katkoota said:


> I thought that the lil photo of Sammie is fun, colorful and playful  :wub:
> lol I can see the siggie. maybe the colorful blocks next to the photo can make some dizzy  looks fine to me otherwise.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lol okay. I missed that. 

I am out of the loop in SM , but just trying to catch up today as I am home


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> lol okay. I missed that.
> 
> I am out of the loop in SM , but just trying to catch up today as I am home



Kat,
can you see the little ? box now? thanks


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Kat,
> can you see the little ? box now? thanks


I can still see it


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

urrrrgggg........I don't see it....


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It is all gone now, including the ticker 0.o










Are you trying to post a photo next to the ticker?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Hmmm...Obi must be a prince. I say you should buy some fine Frette sheets and take your little prince into bed with you.:blush: Or you could ...never mind.Now if Obi were my baby, I would cover him with kisses and he could do anything he wanted to do...I guess that is about the same as you. Obi is dah man...dats all.


LOL... Sylvia! Obi is a little man but he is not allowed on the human beds . He does love the couch though! I shouldn't give him any ideas . it's so tempting to snuggle up especially after he is all clean from a bath... But into the crate he goes!

Kandis- they sell crates for a great price at tj maxx/Marshall's- that's where we got Obi's blue one. I put a pillow bed inside with my husband and my tshirts that have been worn to leave a familiar scent


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

These are the beds that my maltese and yorkie love... Scarlett's Satin Bed Shop Like a sleeping bag, very well made, we have them on the couch and the couch in the motorhome and they can also go in a crate. It is a home based business, the price is not bad, you get to customize to your decor to a degree, and the owner donates some of the proceeds. I feel like I am helping someone with income AND spoiling my furkids at the same time!

Stacy and Quinn, Juju, and Dillin the Maltese, Lex the Yorkie, and a Gang of Papillons


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

*Beds Beds Beds*

Here is Stevie's new bed. I made it myself. I wanted to use home decor fabric since his bed enjoys such a prominent place in my family room. That's the spot he picked because he can see me in the kitchen. I think he likes it!:thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Here is Stevie's new bed. I made it myself. I wanted to use home decor fabric since his bed enjoys such a prominent place in my family room. That's the spot he picked because he can see me in the kitchen. I think he likes it!:thumbsup:


Celeta - I love that fabric! Is it from Ballard Designs?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

That's not where I got it but they may have it. I got it from a trade fabric source (I make curtains so I get my fabrics wholesale). I love this style right now - it's kind of New Mexico chic don't you think?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Here is Stevie's new bed. I made it myself. I wanted to use home decor fabric since his bed enjoys such a prominent place in my family room. That's the spot he picked because he can see me in the kitchen. I think he likes it!:thumbsup:


Great job!!!! The pattern matches your decor so well. Stevie looks like he is LOViNG it!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Here is Stevie's new bed. I made it myself. I wanted to use home decor fabric since his bed enjoys such a prominent place in my family room. That's the spot he picked because he can see me in the kitchen. I think he likes it!:thumbsup:


Thank you Celeta. LOVE that belly shot of Stevie, what a lucky boy he is! and your bed is great. :thumbsup: BTW, your home decor is pretty. I made a couple beds for Sammie as well. None as nice as yours though. Esp the piping. I am still looking. Things got crazy with my PC breaking and I have not had opportunity to research on the web again. 
Your avatar is so cute. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> Celeta - I love that fabric! Is it from Ballard Designs?


I thought the same thing. Don't you LOVE Ballard? :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kandis - I love love love Ballard so much. I just ordered the dog bowl tray/mat thing with the rim around it with the stainless bowls!


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Sophie has the Paw'd 3-in-1 bed that you can either lay flat or cinch into a little nest. She loves it. I ordered one for the new puppy too! They are a breeze to wash too; just throw it in the washer. I like that bed though. I love the tent idea and that it folds for easy travel! :thumbsup:





Sophia Isabella :wub:


----------

